# thought i'd put this out there...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my band consists of five: a drummer (when we find one), bassist, two female backing vocalists, and me.
i've been thinking of adding a sixth member on rhythm/lead guitar and (ideally) some basic keboards.
vocals aren't neccessary, unless you're passionate about singing.
this is a 100% original project. we rehearse and record most weekends in a soundproof basement in my home in bolton.
we are all in our fifties. okay, i'm in my sixties..
this band is all about the absolute joy of the creative process. we are just starting our third cd.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought the 3 piece was a pretty good act David. Going to a 5 or possible 6 piece should be interesting, but will have its challenges. Good luck!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good on you.
The only times I was in a band like that they were the best projects of my musical life, and I miss them. I'm jealous of you right now. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've managed to surround myself with really good people. none of us are virtuosos, believe me. especially me. but we all share a passion for playing our instruments/singing, and for the creative process. and it's very much a "family" atmosphere. especially the saturday night band dinners. speaking of which...gary, we have to have you and (uh! oh!...karen?) over again on a saturday night! bolton is not that far from newmarket, and if you two are in a party mood, we have really nice guest rooms!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What's the thing with drummers? Harder to find one who can commit in the long term? Finds it hard to give up his pizza delivery job on the weekends?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What's the thing with drummers? Harder to find one who can commit in the long term? Finds it hard to give up his pizza delivery job on the weekends?


We all grow up and become bass players!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> gary, we have to have you and (uh! oh!...karen?) over again on a saturday night! bolton is not that far from newmarket, and if you two are in a party mood, we have really nice guest rooms!


Thanks for the invite David. It's been way too long. Obviously lots to catch up on. Karen and I would love to come over anytime and check out the new "family" and the new digs.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What's the thing with drummers? Harder to find one who can commit in the long term? Finds it hard to give up his pizza delivery job on the weekends?


...for me, it's bass players. my last drummer was with me almost since the beginning. if he hadn't fallen in love and decided to move back to nova scotia i'd have never gotten rid of him!

*kidding*


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

the band I'm in (we're not professional - were hobbyists - but do have a relatively full performance schedule for a bunch of hacks).....has 7

3 guitars - bass - drums and keys...all but 2 of us sing

its wonderful....lots of freedom to contribute melodic content while the rather well staffed rhythm section holds down the fort...we all rotate in and out of melody / rhythm content and contribution

took us a little while to get there though


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Some favourite Toronto drummers (no particular order):

Derek Lindo
Nick Kent
Howard Gaul
Cleave Anderson
Bill Hedefine
Rick Donaldson
Kit Carson

Come to think of it, anybody who's ever played with Danny Marks, Jack DeKeyser, or Paul James...

Up, Jeff Peacock says:

Kevin Coady
Terry Clark
Bucky Berger
Mike Brushy
Barry Remberg


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Good on you.
> ...I'm jealous of you right now.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Me too.
Sounds like fun.



Robert1950 said:


> What's the thing with drummers? Harder to find one who can commit in the long term? Finds it hard to give up his pizza delivery job on the weekends?





washburned said:


> We all grow up and become bass players!


 You know when I was younger and trying to get a band together it was always the bass player we had trouble getting.
Drummers? Not usually a problem--but then I'm related to one.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...my last drummer was with me almost since the beginning. if he hadn't fallen in love and decided to move back to nova scotia i'd have never gotten rid of him!
> 
> *kidding*


Was wondering what happened to Eddie when I originally saw your "looking for a drummer" post. He's a terrific drummer and vocalist. Had fun playing with him.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Fajah said:


> Was wondering what happened to Eddie when I originally saw your "looking for a drummer" post. He's a terrific drummer and vocalist. Had fun playing with him.


...when eddie announced he was leaving the band, it was a very difficult moment. grown men crying. not a pretty sight. eddie and i have become brothers, and that is not going to change anytime soon.

i've already started working on a new cd and, unless we find another drummer right away (i'm in no hurry), eddie will probably end up on many of the tracks, on drums, percussion and vocals.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zontar said:


> You know when I was younger and trying to get a band together it was always the bass player we had trouble getting.


...for me it has almost always been bassists. difficult to find a half decent bassist, much less one who is not only good, but actually loves to play.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...ive known bucky berger since the summer of 1970, when we became buds. we were living in saint sauveur, quebec. we used to go to nymarks, a ski resort, to watch george oliver and natural gas perform. their drummer was some kid named graham lear...




peter benn said:


> Some favourite Toronto drummers (no particular order):
> 
> Derek Lindo
> Nick Kent
> ...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...sounds like you have achieved "lift off"!




lbrown1 said:


> the band I'm in (we're not professional - were hobbyists - but do have a relatively full performance schedule for a bunch of hacks).....has 7
> 
> 3 guitars - bass - drums and keys...all but 2 of us sing
> 
> ...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Dang David, I wish I lived down there. Guitar with rudimentary keys just about describes me. And I meet the age requirement lol.




lbrown1 said:


> the band I'm in (we're not professional - were hobbyists - but do have a relatively full performance schedule for a bunch of hacks).....has 7
> 
> 3 guitars - bass - drums and keys...all but 2 of us sing
> 
> ...


Wow, that almost describes my band. A hobby for us too, you can have more people in the band if you aren't worried about earnings. 3 guitars, 4 vocalists. The extras you can toss in are a lot of fun. We can add harmonica, flute, Hammond, depending on the song.
Jim - vocals, guitar
me - guitar, Hammond
Bob - vocals, guitar, harmonica, congas
Loretta - vocals, keyboard, flute
Geoff - bass
Dave - vocals, drums


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zontar said:


> You know when I was younger and trying to get a band together it was always the bass player we had trouble getting.
> Drummers? Not usually a problem--but then I'm related to one.



yes I had the same experience. It seemed every band I was in we were always looking for a drummer. One band I played in for about 20 years. was me on lead and the drummer and singer but bass players came and went.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...for me it has almost always been bassists. difficult to find a half decent bassist, much less one who is not only good, but actually loves to play.


And you're related to one...(Well both drummer & bassist)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zontar said:


> And you're related to one...(Well both drummer & bassist)


...true. but jim henman mostly plays guitar, sings and writes these days. he is currently in louisiana recording his first cd.

and brother ritchie rarely touches his drums. it's guitar, piano, singing and writing for him, as well. heis also an excellent bassist.

too bad they are so far away.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Double post..sorry


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...ive known bucky berger since the summer of 1970, when we became buds. we were living in saint sauveur, quebec. we used to go to nymarks, a ski resort, to watch george oliver and natural gas perform. their drummer was some kid named graham lear...



Wow! George Oliver? That takes me back a few years. He used to play at our high school dances in the '60's when I was just learning to play guitar. Is he still kicking around?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...true. but jim henman mostly plays guitar, sings and writes these days. he is currently in louisiana recording his first cd.
> 
> and brother ritchie rarely touches his drums. it's guitar, piano, singing and writing for him, as well. heis also an excellent bassist.
> 
> too bad they are so far away.


Originally I posted about being related to a drummer, and after I logged off I realized--hey wait--I just posted this in a thread started by a guy who was in a band with a brother & a cousin.

Kind of trumps me.

Even given the above.

My brother still drums, although he dabbles in bass these days.
(Kind of a so what for anybody else but me--I mean--nobody's heard of me or my brother. Might have to get together & jam with him soon--it's been a while.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, if I lived a little closer to you I would surely be interested in at ;east talking about this.

I'm a multi instrumentalist. My principal instrument is guitar, but I also play keyboards, mandolin and a little harmonica as well as singing.

Also I'm close to the same age.

Alas, the drive to rehearsal would be a little daunting.

Best of luck though.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Wow, if I lived a little closer to you I would surely be interested in at ;east talking about this.
> I'm a multi instrumentalist. My principal instrument is guitar, but I also play keyboards, mandolin and a little harmonica as well as singing.
> Also I'm close to the same age.
> Alas, the drive to rehearsal would be a little daunting.
> Best of luck though.


...yep, it would be worth a good long chat, i suspect! probably more..

i'm taking my time with this. i'm really hoping to find someone 'sympatico', so to speak.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...yep, it would be worth a good long chat, i suspect! probably more..
> 
> i'm taking my time with this. i'm really hoping to find someone 'sympatico', so to speak.



Definitely worth it to find someone with the right mindset. You've paid your dues. You deserve to be surrounded with dedicated and talented musicians.

Best of luck man.


----------

